# Have you ever stayed up all night studying?



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

It wouldn't surprise me if you didn't do well because that sort of all night cram session almost never works.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

^^ I beg to differ. It depends on the subject. Chem (the first year courses) aren't too hard and you can get a decent mark with all-night cram sessions. 

I know how hard it is to study ahead and not procrastinate.


----------



## sunshineclippy (Jul 19, 2005)

*Not For Me*

Whenever I stay up all night studying, I sleep all day. For example, I studied all night for German and decided to take a two hour nap before class started. Class starts at 8:00AM. All of a sudden when I opened up an eye to look at the clock, it was past noon. I missed my first German exam. I called my prof on her cell and begged for leniency. I realized that when my body wants to sleep, it sleeps.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I've stayed up all night plenty of times to write an essay, but I've never stayed up all night revising for an exam. I'd be far too tired to do well. I usually try and go to bed really early and get up really early so I can cram in the morning. I know everyone says that won't work but I'm always scared I'll forget everything overnight. I have to at least remind myself of everything.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Never once stayed up all night studying. The most was maybe 45 minutes. :lol


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

It is better to get at least a 2 night start, you can cram it all in one night depending on the class and individual. Main problem with craming is people are freaking out because they haven't started studying yet and the anxiety results in not remembering much they studied. Also, the fact many will get tired and need sleep. 

Cramming works for me, but it is much better to get a head start no doubt.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I wish I had the will power to do that. I don't sleep enough as it is. If I did that, I probably wouldn't be able to function. Unless everything else was going perfectly in my life, and I was super-motivated. Not likely to happen.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I think it's kind of a waste of time to stay up all night studying for a test, since you can't retain much information under those conditions; better to get some sleep and patiently work through what you can.

I have, though, stayed up all night writing papers.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Some people can retain a lot of information under those conditions though.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

wituckius said:


> kikachuck said:
> 
> 
> > It wouldn't surprise me if you didn't do well because that sort of all night cram session almost never works.
> ...


That's pretty much exactly what I do too. It's one of the big things I'm working on this year.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't think I've ever stayed up all night to study for a test, but I have pulled all-nighters to finish projects. Especially freshman year... 
I was so dumb to think those projects were actually worth staying up for. :yawn


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

No, I've never done it.
Hope I never do, sounds rough.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I did that a lot my first term of college, and it worked for some classes. I'm not able to do that anymore, though. I always put my head down with the intention of only doing so for a few minutes, then fall asleep. :lol


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I used to stay up all night studying back when I was doing independant study for high school. I would get work every week, but I'd tend to procrastinate sometimes lol. I don't do it anymore. It's a horrible feeling when you're dead tired at four in the morning staring at a history book trying to keep your eyes open. Doing a little bit each day is much better


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hour. Then rest for 5-10 minutes. Hour study. Rest. Hour Study Rest. A typical class room hour depending on the work is equivelent to 3 hours of homework. I usually study in the day. Cramming is bad. You won't remember a lot of what you are studying. Everyday review each day. You will remember more than cramming.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

My 99% in A & P Lab exam disagrees with you!


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Yes, I have. 
I allways do this before chemistry exams for some reason. I'll procrastinate and barely study untill about 9pm on the eve of the test. Then stay up till 4am studying. And I allways get an A or B.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

I stayed up all night regardless of whether I had to study or not. I don't think there was ever a day I wasn't dead tired in High school. 

I'm technically barely in college since I'm going to withdraw from my one class until next semester.


----------



## justagirl04 (Sep 17, 2006)

No psh, not to study. But I have did it (because I'm never up that early) to go watch the sunrise over the Lake. I love my college.


----------

